# aperture vs lightroom (perfomance issue)



## FinerWorks (Jan 16, 2010)

I know there is a lot of blogs and article on aperture vs lightroom but I wonder if anyone has experienced the issue we have. I have been a fan of lightroom for quite some time but tried out the aperture's trial version. 

I noticed a performance issue on my mac. When trying to drag some of the sliders it seemed the interface would not respond as quickly, almost like it wanted to start to freeze up. I run lightroom on the same computer but have not had this problem with it. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

